
Living paycheck to paycheck is disturbingly common - spking
http://www.philly.com/jobs/labor/i-see-no-way-out-living-paycheck-paycheck-is-disturbingly-common-20181228.html
======
jowdones
I live in low cost area with a relatively high salary (astronomical for the
area) and I'm actually saving close to 100% of my cost of living, but... that
would be 400-500% if I weren't: 1) Married. 2) Having a kid.

Most stories I read in that article are like guys having 3-4 kids living in
LA.

Geez people, forget treating the cause (wage slavery, politics etc), start
with the symptoms or you may not live trough them.

~~~
alpineidyll3
Many people live in places like LA because they contain the vast majority of
new high paying jobs. What treatment are you recommending for the symptoms
here? Euthanizing the kids?

~~~
jowdones
You're being mean. Solution, which can not be applied retroactively, is to not
get married, if you get married don't make kids, if you do make kids limit
yourself to one...

Until you solidify your finances so that you can offer your kids a future
which doesn't hold the threat of homelessness and the certainty of slavery.

~~~
feistypharit
I'm all for population control, however history and science are not on your
side. Victory goes to those who procreate the most.

I don't like it either, but seems true nevertheless.

For all of our advances, in the grand scheme of things, we're still ruled the
same way we were a thousand years ago: by numbers.

~~~
jowdones
I don't disagree in principle, but my advice for postponing wife and kids is
directed at young, intelligent and not-destitutely poor HN readers.

Best predictor for future wealth (and accompanying success) is prior wealth.
Valid in US and all around the world. If you don't have enough of that by
family status, you need to build it yourself and you can only do that by
buying yourself time (savings orders of magnitude higher than cost of living).
With enough leeway you can either try start your own business and have enough
buffer to recover if necessary and still land better than married guy with
home staying wife and 4 kids in LA. Also you got much better chances of a
career in classic corporation setup since you are in a position to demand be
assigned to good projects or walk away. Good projects = !bad projects where
bad projects (95-98% of available work) == responsibility without authority,
usually cleaning up other people's shit. Usually the young, family-less who
can afford to demand authority without responsibility positions then walk away
when (their own) shit starts to stink.

